# Les femmes intelligentes font peur aux hommes



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

*Les filles dotées d'un Q. I. élevé ont moins de chances de se marier que les autres* 


*Mais où sont les hommes...?  *

Là, il s'agit de la conclusion de l'article (voir ci-dessus), que vient de me passer un bon ami...   
_Si les femmes intelligentes ne se marient pas et que les hommes intelligents se marient, alors les hommes intelligents épousent des femmes bêtes. Et les hommes bêtes? Préfèrent-ils aussi les femmes bêtes? Si tel est le cas, alors les gens bêtes se marient entre eux pendant que les hommes intelligents épousent, eux aussi, des femmes bêtes... Pour peu que tout ce petit monde se mette à procréer, l'intelligence est en voie de disparition!_ 


 Webo...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Webo...



 Macelene...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

Quand j'ai lu le titre, j'ai cru que c'était un post de Mackie à propos des filles trop grandes.


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

Mouarfff, c'est pour faire écho


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2005)

Des hommes qui aiment les femmes intelligentes, ça existe aussi !


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Des hommes qui aiment les femmes intelligentes, ça existe aussi !



Oui, mais il se pourrait que la réciproque pose problème


----------



## macmarco (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il se pourrait que la réciproque pose problème




Certes !  
Mais parfois, ça le fait...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Je voulais quand même pas faire un sujet pour ça...


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

bah moi ça ne me fait pas peur  
est-ce que je leur demande autre  chose ?

euh.... 
oui


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles dotées d'un Q. I. élevé ont moins de chances de se marier que les autres*


Les hommes dotés d'un Q.I élevé ont moins envie de se marier que les autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Depuis le début, on oublie aussi de se demander si les filles intelligentes ont envie de se marier...
Qu'en est il, mesdemoiselles???


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il se pourrait que la réciproque pose problème



Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais quand même pas faire un sujet pour ça...



Et ça passe quand à la télévision ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Si les femmes intelligentes ne se marient pas et que les hommes intelligents se marient, alors les hommes intelligents épousent des femmes bêtes. Et les hommes bêtes? Préfèrent-ils aussi les femmes bêtes? Si tel est le cas, alors les gens bêtes se marient entre eux pendant que les hommes intelligents épousent, eux aussi, des femmes bêtes... Pour peu que tout ce petit monde se mette à procréer, l'intelligence est en voie de disparition!_



Si les hommes intelligents épousent des femmes qui ne le sont pas alors ce sont les hommes non-intelligents qui épousent les femmes intelligentes ? MAis pourquoi qqn d'intelligent serait attiré par quelqu'un de bête ?
Mais pourquoi quelqu'un de bête ne voudrait pas d'une femme intelligente, et puis s'il est vraiment bête il ne comprendra même pas l'intelligence de sa femme, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Sooooooooonnyyyyyyyy!!!! Debout, gros sac!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles dotées d'un Q. I. élevé ont moins de chances de se marier que les autres*


 
Normal. La licorne et le monstre du loch ness ont aussi du mal. Question de limitation en nombre de la population concernée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Normal. La licorne et le monstre du loch ness ont aussi du mal. Question de limitation en nombre de la population concernée.



   ... Tout comme la licorne a peu de chances de se faire butiner la paquerette par le dahut... y peut même pas y avoir de croisements


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Ca tient sans doutes à la supériorité féminine. Un  hommpe même très intelligent cherchera toujours un partenanire pour déléguer des têches peu intéressante. Alors qu'une femme sait que mieux vaut s'assumer complêtement plutôt que d'adopter un animal qui se gratte les couilles devant un match de foot.

C'était l'analyse sociologique du lundi matin.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tout comme la licorne a peu de chances de se faire butiner la paquerette par le dahut... y peut même pas y avoir de croisements



Et le Yéti et Big Foot ??    
Sont p't'êt' Homos cess deux là ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et le Yéti et Big Foot ??
> Sont p't'êt' Homos cess deux là ?



Ils pourraient filmer...


----------



## dool (7 Février 2005)

Bon bah je vous aurai bien tous invité à mon mariage mais bon.....


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Ca leur sert a quoi de toutes facons d'etre intelligente ???

Pasque un mega QI ou un QI de moule pour faire la bouffe, le repassage, le menage et s'occuper des momes j'vois pas l'interet.


[/mode gros blaireaux]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca leur sert a quoi de toutes facons d'etre intelligente ???
> 
> Pasque un mega QI ou un QI de moule pour faire la bouffe, le repassage, le menage et s'occuper des momes j'vois pas l'interet.
> 
> ...


 
Si on cherche à mettre de l'électronique dans toute cette feraille c'est qu'il y a une utilité à de l'intelligence...
Genre : c'était pas trop dur mon chéri cette journée de travail" quand j'utilise ma machine à bain de pieds, ça le ferait.


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah je vous aurai bien tous invité à mon mariage mais bon.....



ah bon tu ne nous invites pas Dool... dommage j'aurais bien aimé faire la fête moi...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'était l'analyse sociologique du lundi matin.



ça promet pour le reste de la semaine !


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah je vous aurai bien tous invité à mon mariage mais bon.....


 

Tu te maries, tu me dis rien et tu m'invites meme pas ??   :sick:   :affraid:


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca leur sert a quoi de toutes facons d'etre intelligente ???
> 
> Pasque un mega QI ou un QI de moule pour faire la bouffe, le repassage, le menage et s'occuper des momes j'vois pas l'interet.
> 
> ...




    c'est vrai ça sert à rien... aucun intérêt...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes dotés d'un Q.I élevé ont moins envie de se marier que les autres.



Des noms ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça promet pour le reste de la semaine !


 
J'économise les neurônes... J'en garde quelques uns pour mes vieux jours.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le début, on oublie aussi de se demander si les filles intelligentes ont envie de se marier...
> Qu'en est il, mesdemoiselles???


Y aura-t'il quelqu'un pour te répondre ?


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Des noms ?



Ben tous quoi ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Des noms ?



... Ben ; moi  mais pourtant, mesdemoiselles ; si vous saviez ô combien je vous tiens en haute estime... Justement trop pour vous passer la bague au doigt...    Heuuuu... Sinon, j'ai jamais fait le calcul de mon QI... Pas plus que je me suis mesuré la b...      :rose:


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y aura-t'il quelqu'un pour te répondre ?



 on va un peu attendre que tout le monde se réveille...   surtout que ça sent le cramé de partout dans le bar depuis hier soir...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y aura-t'il quelqu'un pour te répondre ?


 
Vont elles comprendre la question deja ??


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'économise les neurônes... J'en garde quelques uns pour mes vieux jours.



J'ai essayé : ça marche pas


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ben ; moi  mais pourtant, mesdemoiselles ; si vous saviez ô combien je vous tiens en haute estime... Justement trop pour vous passer la bague au doigt...    Heuuuu... Sinon, j'ai jamais fait le calcul de mon QI... Pas plus que je me suis mesuré la b...    :rose:


 
Menteur, celui qui l'a jamais fait leve la main


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vont elles comprendre la question deja ??


 
Mais oui, elles sont juste en train de rédiger un rapport de 500 pages pour ne rien oublier dans leurs réponse et leur clavier ne va pas aussi vite que leur pensée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2005)

La question subsidiaire est de savoir combien de femme intelligentes il y a vraiment : déja si on enlève toutes les blondes (vraies ou fausses), ça réduit le panel


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur, celui qui l'a jamais fait leve la main


 
Pour la mesure je préfère quand même conserver ma main pour faire autre chose.


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus que je me suis mesuré la b...      :rose:



  ça m'étonnerait... tous les gamins de la terre le font...    

LA Guerre des Boutons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Menteur, celui qui l'a jamais fait leve la main



Laquelle? Celle qui tient le triple décimètre ; ou celle qui tient l'engin?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> La question subsidiaire est de savoir combien de femme intelligentes il y a vraiment : déja si on enlève toutes les blondes (vraies ou fausses), ça réduit le panel


 
Y'a l'exception Michèle Alliot Marie.

Mot magique ? Allez, tous à l'attaque !


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait... tous les gamins de la terre le font...
> 
> LA Guerre des Boutons...


 Ah on notera quand meme que les femmes sont plus lentes que les hommes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'a l'exception Michèle Alliot Marie.
> 
> Mot magique ? Allez, tous à l'attaque !



Je ne mettrai jamais mes organes reproducteurs dans cette chose là


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on va un peu attendre que tout le monde se réveille...   surtout que ça sent le cramé de partout dans le bar depuis hier soir...


J'ai loupé quelque chose ????


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle? Celle qui tient le triple décimètre ; ou celle qui tient l'engin?


 
J'sais po, avec l'engin mes 2 mains sont prises


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'sais po, avec l'engin mes 2 mains sont prises



Menteur!!! C'est celui qu'y dit qu'y est!!!


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah on notera quand meme que les femmes sont plus lentes que les hommes



 plus lentes... des diésels...  des fois c 'est mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'sais po, avec l'engin mes 2 mains sont prises


 
C'est sur que quand c'est petit faut bien tenir pour éviter que ça parte dans tous les sens.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Menteur!!! C'est celui qu'y dit qu'y est!!!


 
Bah concours de stupidité oblige.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah mesdames comme je vous envie, vous ne connaissez ces concours al a con que de loin et c'est tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah concours de stupidité oblige.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah mesdames comme je vous envie, vous ne connaissez ces concours al a con que de loin et c'est tant mieux


 
Ah bon ? T'as jamais vu une adolescente en crise aigüe !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah concours de stupidité oblige.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah mesdames comme je vous envie, vous ne connaissez ces concours al a con que de loin et c'est tant mieux



Bah... T'as jamais entendu les copines de ma cousine parler de leurs silicones sur la plage...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

ouais mais le sillicone c'est deja un pas vers le QI d'huitre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais le sillicone c'est deja un pas vers le QI d'huitre


 
Et vers le mac parce que Steve sans la silicone valley il ne serait pas allé loin.


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y aura-t'il quelqu'un pour te répondre ?


 
Les femmes intelligentes ne sont pas mariées
Je ne suis pas mariée
Donc je suis intelligente.


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais le sillicone c'est deja un pas vers le QI d'huitre



moules.. huîtres..  tu fais dans le plateau de fruits de mer...     

 salut les filles...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moules.. huîtres..  tu fais dans le plateau de fruits de mer...
> 
> salut les filles...


 Bah je reste breton Elene


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes ne sont pas mariées
> Je ne suis pas mariée
> Donc je suis intelligente.



Ben voilà...   CQFD...

Yen a qui vont être content MAdonna...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes ne sont pas mariées
> Je ne suis pas mariée
> Donc je suis intelligente.



Nickel je retiens ça pour la prochaine étudiante qui me pose la question


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

MAdonna a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes ne sont pas mariées
> Je ne suis pas mariée
> Donc je suis intelligente.




elle est pas belle la Vie...  




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nickel je retiens ça pour la prochaine étudiante qui me pose la question





 tu vois ça a du bon de fréquenter des femmes intelligentes...


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

Ouais mais bon  

Comment on fait pour devenir un peu stupide quand même.. ?!


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes ne sont pas mariées
> Je ne suis pas mariée
> Donc je suis intelligente.



Elle est mariée, Lorie ?   

OK je sors.


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon
> 
> Comment on fait pour devenir un peu stupide quand même.. ?!




ben fais comme moi...     le mariage ça rend stupide...


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon
> 
> Comment on fait pour devenir un peu stupide quand même.. ?!



Je t'expliquerais bien, mais je suis pas assez intelligent pour ça


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elle est mariée, Lorie ?
> 
> OK je sors.




    elle doit faire partie d'une autre catégorie...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

A defaut de bien chanter elle doit bien s...


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elle est mariée, Lorie ?
> 
> OK je sors.


 
...qui confirme la règle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le début, on oublie aussi de se demander si les filles intelligentes ont envie de se marier...
> Qu'en est il, mesdemoiselles???





elles ne pouvent pas vraiment repondre 

elles ne viennent pas ici

elles n'ont pas besoin de super mecs intelligents pour leur expliquer comment sa marche un mac


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Des hommes qui aiment les femmes intelligentes, ça existe aussi !



je confirme


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles dotées d'un Q. I. élevé ont moins de chances de se marier que les autres*
> 
> 
> *Mais où sont les hommes...?  *
> ...



et puis c'est chiant au final une femme bêtes :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Mackie...

1- Tu n'es pas une femme, on arrete pas de te le dire avec Amok

2- Tu n'es pas intelligent, ca se saurait


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je confirme







Il en rate pas une !!!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est chiant *au final* une femme bêtes :rateau:



Mais non, Mackie, ce n'est pas encore fini, tu as toute une vie devant toi pour te faire une opinion sur les femmes, et quant à avoir une opinion "définitive", tu verras que, là comme ailleurs, le définitif, c'est souvent du provisoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Je viens de ma fader les quatre pages de ce débat matinal, et l'aspirine commençant à faire son effet, je me pose les questions suivantes : 

1) Qui a dit que le contraire d'une "femme intelligente" était une "femme bête" ?

2) L'intelligence est-elle un truc si simple qu'on puisse en fournir une mesure absolue et définitive ?

3) depuis quand "penser différement" et "penser bêtement" sont ils synonymes (je parle ici du "mode" de pensée, pas du contenu de celle ci).

4) (parce qu'on est au bar, quand même) qu'est-ce que les indépendantistes québecquois viennent foutre dans ce thread ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, Mackie, ce n'est pas encore fini, tu as toute une vie devant toi pour te faire une opinion sur les femmes, et quant à avoir une opinion "définitive", tu verras que, là comme ailleurs, le définitif, c'est souvent du provisoire



non non, je suis déjà tomber sur la dernière des blondes, et ça va 2 minutes


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de ma fader les quatre pages de ce débat matinal, et l'aspirine commençant à faire son effet, je me pose les questions suivantes :
> 
> 1) Qui a dit que le contraire d'une "femme intelligente" était une "femme bête" ?
> 
> ...




pas assez... "biiip",  pour pouvoir te répondre... je vais vite éteindre mon Mac...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non non, je suis déjà tomber sur la dernière des blondes, et ça va 2 minutes


Ben ça te laisse largement le temps


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça te laisse largement le temps



bof, c'est nul quand c'est trop court


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bof, c'est nul quand c'est trop court



Ben il ne tiens qu'à toi cher Mackie, que la relation dure un peu plus...conseil d'amie

Euh! c'était qui la blonde?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben il ne tiens qu'à toi cher Mackie, que la relation dure un peu plus...conseil d'amie
> 
> Euh! c'était qui la blonde?



une blonde de 21 ans


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

je vous pose quand meme la question   .....


pourquoi une femme intelligente est souvent traité de "conne" ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi une femme intelligente est souvent traité de "conne" ?



tu peu expliquer ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous pose quand meme la question  .....
> 
> 
> pourquoi une femme intelligente est souvent traité de "conne" ?


 
Parce que conne est pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous pose quand meme la question   .....
> 
> 
> pourquoi une femme intelligente est souvent traité de "conne" ?



Si elle écrit ce genre de connerie, c'est le genre de trucs auxquels il faut s'attendre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous pose quand meme la question   .....
> 
> 
> pourquoi une femme intelligente est souvent traité de "conne" ?



Fierté "machiste" mal placée ? Jalousie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si elle écrit ce genre de connerie, c'est le genre de trucs auxquels il faut s'attendre...



Q'est-ce tu f'sais Sonny ? t'en a mis du temps à v'nir !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Q'est-ce tu f'sais Sonny ? t'en a mis du temps à v'nir !



faut bien lui laisser le temps pour comprendre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut bien lui laisser le temps pour comprendre...



Ah, ben oui, ch'suis con !


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

Finalement, la question n'est pas tant de savoir si les femmes intelligentes se marient ou non. Mais plutôt de savoir quels hommes peuvent accepter de se marier avec une femme intelligente.

Les femmes intelligentes sont les plus difficiles à aimer. 
Il n'y a que deux sortes d'hommes pour aimer les femmes intelligentes. 
Ceux qui ne supportent pas d'être admirés par des connes.
Ceux pour qui baiser est une école de la patience.
Les premiers sont fous.
Les seconds ne se marient pas.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, la question n'est pas tant de savoir si les femmes intelligentes se marient ou non. Mais plutôt de savoir quels hommes peuvent accepter de se marier avec une femme intelligente.
> 
> Les femmes intelligentes sont les plus difficiles à aimer.
> Il n'y a que deux sortes d'hommes pour aimer les femmes intelligentes.
> ...



et tu la pris quand ta dernière pilule ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceux pour qui baiser est une école de la patience.


 :mouais: 

Preuve à l'appuis j'ose dire que ça dépend pas de l'intelligence de la femme ça


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Preuve à l'appuis j'ose dire que ça dépend pas de l'intelligence de la femme ça



Autour d'une moyenne, il y a toujours des écarts. L'important est qu'elles ne fassent pas moyennement des écarts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Autour d'une moyenne, il y a toujours des écarts. L'important est qu'elles ne fassent pas moyennement des écarts.



Je sens que si ça continue sur cette veine, va y en avoir des écarts (de language) !


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

J'ai encore toutes mes chances..
Quand je te lis rezba, je comprends rien.
Ni les écarts, ni les raccourcis.


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore toutes mes chances..
> Quand je te lis rezba, je comprends rien.
> Ni les écarts, ni les raccourcis.



C'est que je fais le grand écart, en essayant de ne pas me raccourcir.


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2005)

Les femmes intelligentes font surtout peur aux hommes idiots.
Et la différence entre un con et une conne c'est que, souvent le con peut devenir violent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes font surtout peur aux hommes idiots.
> Et la différence entre un con et une conne c'est que, souvent le con peut devenir *violet.*



Caisse tantan par là ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

De toutes façon, si l'on en revient à Descartes "l'intelligence est la chose du monde la mieux partagée", vu que nous sommes 6 milliards y'a qu'à calculer la (faible) part de chacun.


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Caisse tantan par là ?



Noter : Bannir Pascal 77


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes intelligentes font surtout peur aux hommes idiots.
> Et la différence entre un con et une conne c'est que, souvent le con peut devenir violent.



Note : Avoir une discussion avec la mère de mon filleul.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, la question n'est pas tant de savoir si les femmes intelligentes se marient ou non. Mais plutôt de savoir quels hommes peuvent accepter de se marier avec une femme intelligente.
> 
> Les femmes intelligentes sont les plus difficiles à aimer.
> Il n'y a que deux sortes d'hommes pour aimer les femmes intelligentes.
> ...



Complexe tout ça.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Avoir une discussion avec la mère de mon filleul.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

apres la passionante lecture de ces reponses 
j'ai compris pourquoi les bonnes soeurs attirent tant d'hommes :

elle sont intelligentes donc ne b.....pas !!!  

et qui n'as jamais revé d'une vierge ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et qui n'as jamais revé d'une vierge ?



ne dit pas des choses pareil, tu va attirer tout les pervers :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et qui n'as jamais revé d'une vierge ?



Généralement c'est 70.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sooooooooonnyyyyyyyy!!!! Debout, gros sac!!!



Oui euh...alors...s'il vous plait...je vous en prie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres la passionante lecture de ces reponses
> j'ai compris pourquoi les bonnes soeurs attirent tant d'hommes :
> 
> elle sont intelligentes donc ne b.....pas !!!
> ...



Si j'en crois ma chère et tendre épouse, qui plus jeune a taté du pensionnat de ces charmantes nonnes, tes deux premières affirmations sont fausses. Si j'en crois certaines rumeurs, la troisième aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres la passionante lecture de ces reponses
> j'ai compris pourquoi les bonnes soeurs attirent tant d'hommes :
> 
> elle sont intelligentes donc ne b.....pas !!!
> ...



C'est marrant parce que moi les vierges de 70 balais, ça ne m'attire pas beaucoup...


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres la passionante lecture de ces reponses
> j'ai compris pourquoi les bonnes soeurs attirent tant d'hommes :
> 
> elle sont intelligentes donc ne b.....pas !!!
> ...



Ma chère robertav, je te serais gréé de ne pas te mèler de la vie privée des nonnes et des cardinaux. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut bien lui laisser le temps pour comprendre...



Toi ta gueule.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et qui n'as jamais revé d'une vierge ?


l'éducation ? non merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi ta gueule.



'tain, c'est beau l'amour !


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'éducation ? non merci



je prend ta place alors  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi ta gueule.



c'est clair, net, precis. On sait où on va. du pur Sonny, quoi!  

Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai trouvé un nioub qui te plairait


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

Ah ??

Gros seins ?


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

Un jeune femme qui est belle sait que dans sa vie elle pourra compter sur son physique pour s'en sortir dans la vie et faire (par exemple) assistante dentaire.
Une femme moche sait qu'elle va avoir du mal pour se faire embaucher... Du coup, elle bosse à fond ses cours et fera (par exemple) dentiste.

Donc, ce ne sont pas les hommes qui ont peur des femmes intelligentes, mais les femmes intelligentes qui sont moches.

(32éme degré bien sûr...) Je sors que des bêtises aujourd'hui...:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ??
> 
> Gros seins ?



Non. QI de bulot qui se prend pour un dieu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Un jeune femme qui est belle sait que dans sa vie elle pourra compter sur son physique pour s'en sortir dans la vie et faire (par exemple) assistante dentaire.
> Une femme moche sait qu'elle va avoir du mal pour se faire embaucher... Du coup, elle bosse à fond ses cours et fera (par exemple) dentiste.
> 
> Donc, ce ne sont pas les hommes qui ont peur des femmes intelligentes, mais les femmes intelligentes qui sont moches.
> ...




32eme degré ou pas
il y a une certain part de verité


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Un jeune femme qui est belle sait que dans sa vie elle pourra compter sur son physique pour s'en sortir dans la vie et faire (par exemple) assistante dentaire.
> Une femme moche sait qu'elle va avoir du mal pour se faire embaucher... Du coup, elle bosse à fond ses cours et fera (par exemple) dentiste.
> 
> Donc, ce ne sont pas les hommes qui ont peur des femmes intelligentes, mais les femmes intelligentes qui sont moches.
> ...




Pas très loin de chez toi, un de mes amis habite en face de ce qui fut longtemps un cabinet dentaire. Son occupante t'aurait fait changer d'avis sur les dentistes au féminin.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non. QI de bulot qui se prend pour un dieu



Ah présenté comme ça c'est interessant effectivement, un cas d'école donc...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Donc, ce ne sont pas les hommes qui ont peur des femmes intelligentes, mais les femmes intelligentes qui sont moches.


2ème partie du programme obligatoire, cible B, 5 coups, coup par coup en 30 secondes, feu libre.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi ta gueule.



on a oublié de te faire faire ton rot ?


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2ème partie du programme obligatoire, cible B, 5 coups, coup par coup en 30 secondes, feu libre.



Trop lentes à la gâchette.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Trop lentes à la gâchette.


Pas moi. Mais pour gâcher c'est vrai que....


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne dit pas des choses pareil, tu va attirer tout les pervers :love:  :rateau:



D'ailleurs, y a qu'à voir, Mackie a répondu tout de suite.


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

'tain, c'est un sujet qui vous rend volubiles les mecs  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

Y a qu'un hic !
C'est l'outil avec lequel on mesure l'intelligence de l'autre !
Si c'est avec notre propre intelligence, cela limite la portée de certains posts


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, y a qu'à voir, Mackie a répondu tout de suite.



NNNNAAA !!!!!! je suis pas un pervers


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

Ah si, pardon...


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Caisse tantan par là ?



Je crois qu'il manque une lettre dans ce que tu as compris. houhou, tu es encore là ; pas encore banni...   





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Avoir une discussion avec la mère de mon filleul.



 :mouais:  :mouais:  bah pourquoi? Toi aussi tu comprends de travers


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il manque une lettre dans ce que tu as compris. houhou, tu es encore là ; pas encore banni...



Non, mais je comprends pas, j'ai fait copier/coller/eff  euh non ... mais  bon ... hum


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> joanes a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est un sujet qui vous rend volubiles les mecs  :rateau:



A tel point qu"on peut poster des liens limites, personne ne s'en aperçoit !


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A tel point qu"on peut poster des liens limites, personne ne s'en aperçoit !




   faut voir ...    


_Juste en passant je ferais le relevé des posts yen a des croustillants ...    _


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

on attend ton compte rendu elene


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Pour revenir au sujet, et un peu plus sérieusement (et en admettant qu'existe le minimum obligatoire d'affinités entre les peaux), quand on a vécu avec une femme intelligente, c'est rare supplice que de partager l'existence d'une euh... comment dire



Je suppose que l'inverse doit être vrai


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet, et un peu plus sérieusement (et en admettant qu'existe le minimum obligatoire d'affinités entre les peaux), quand on a vécu avec une femme intelligente, c'est rare supplice que de partager l'existence d'une euh... comment dire
> i


Blonde ?  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles dotées d'un Q. I. élevé ont moins de chances de se marier que les autres*



Je débarque, mais cela dépend pas du QI, mais du Q


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Je débarque, mais cela dépend pas du QI, mais du Q



A lire ta "reflexion" (?), je me dis qu'il te manque au moins une lettre....


----------



## Xman (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> A lire ta "reflexion" (?), je me dis qu'il te manque au moins une lettre....


Pourquoi la rationalité effraye-t-elle ?
on m'a toujours dit que l'humour était une preuve d'intelligence, alors le manque d'humour....
Navré de m'immiscer dans votre discussion "serieuse", mais à la lecture du sujet, je n'ai pu réfréner mes basses pulsions.


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la rationalité effraye-t-elle ?
> ... mais à la lecture du sujet, je n'ai pu réfréner mes basses pulsions.



Je me dis que quand même en lisant les tradadas de ce matin, yen a qui ont la cervelle dans le caleçon...    

Mais bon... Tout va bien la Vie est belle ...


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis que quand même en lisant les tradadas de ce matin, yen a qui ont la cervelle dans le caleçon...



Marrant, je me suis dit exactement la même chose


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

et pourtant.... 

  


_Edit : correction faite, WebO _


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant....



:modo: :modo: :modo: Double-post.


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :modo: :modo: :modo: Double-post.



J'ai corrigé.

Danke !


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

- trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.
- trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.
- trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.
- trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.

Il est important que ces quatre hommes ne se connaissent pas. 
 :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.
> - trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.
> - trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.
> - trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.
> ...



Dans mon cas on appelle ça de la schizophrénie.... :rateau: :modo:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.
> - trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.
> - trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.
> - trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.



On parle de moi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.
> - trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.
> - trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.
> - trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.
> ...



on serait donc qutre à l'intérieur de moi ?       :love:  :affraid: 
Soit je suis un homme à marier, soit je suis schizo et là c'est l'HP direct


----------



## Xman (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.
> - trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.
> - trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.
> - trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.
> ...



Mais est-ce encore suffisant ? Il faudrait encore qu'elles puissent se contenter pour une fois de ce quelles ont déjà  . Et, là ce serait un vrai scoop !


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas on appelle ça de la schizophrénie.... :rateau: :modo:


Non, ton cas, c'est de la misogynie


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui participe aux tâches ménagères, qui de temps en temps fasse la cuisine, fasse le ménage et qui ait aussi un boulot.



Faut vraiment qu'il soit à la hauteur...   ils se comptent sur le bout des doigts    



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme qui te fasse rire.



relativement facile, mais ils s'usent...   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver un homme sur qui tu puisses compter et qui ne mente pas.



MA devise: ne compter que sur moi-même    


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> - trouver homme qui soit bon au lit, et qui adore te faire l'amour.



 ça existe ?



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est important que ces quatre hommes ne se connaissent pas.
> :rateau:



mais la liste risque fort d'être beaucoup plus longue... 
Manque celui qui aime la lecture, la danse, la mer ... ceux qui n'ont pas de poils   j'en passe et en oublie certainement.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Février 2005)

T'as quelque chose contre les Pualus ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... ils se comptent sur le bout des doigts ...



.... d'une seule main !!


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça existe ?



ça existe oui


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça existe oui



C'est vrai, yen a plein en Seine et Marne


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, yen a plein en Seine et Marne



chut, on est bien planqué :rateau:


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Bande de fou... lol


----------



## Xman (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment qu'il soit à la hauteur...   ils se comptent sur le bout des doigts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La preuve !!!


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bande de fou... lol



on veut pas nous interné  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on veut pas nous interné  :rateau:



Bof, les forum mac gé c'est comme un bracelet electronique... :hein:


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> La preuve !!!



Nota bene: je n'aime que le soleil...    et la lune


----------



## Xman (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nota bene: je n'aime que le soleil...    et la lune



Forcément, inaccessible...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

_"Le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune
Mais la lune n'est pas là et le soleil l'attend
Ici-bas souvent chacun pour sa chacune
Chacun doit en faire autant
La lune est là, la lune est là
La lune est là, mais le soleil ne la voit pas
Pour la trouver il faut la nuit
Il faut la nuit mais le soleil ne le sait pas et toujours luit"_


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais la liste risque fort d'être beaucoup plus longue...
> Manque celui qui aime la lecture, la danse, la mer ... ceux qui n'ont pas de poils   j'en passe et en oublie certainement.



C'est bien le problème si l'on aime que des qualités :

_«Celui qui aime quelqu'un à cause de sa beauté, l'aime-t-il*? Non*; car la petite vérole, qui tuera la beauté sans tuer la personne fera qu'il ne l'aimera plus.
Et si on m'aime pour mon jugement, pour ma mémoire, m'aime-t-on moi*? Non, car je puis perdre ces qualités sans me perdre moi-même (...)»._ *Blaise PASCAL*

Ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que les femmes intelligentes (bien sûr tout le monde aura compris que le Q.I. n'a rien à voir avec l'intelligence, il ne sanctionne qu'une certaine forme de capacité logique) ont le chic de renoncer à leur intelligence lorsqu'elles choisissent certains de leurs partenaires (on sait que les hommes ont souvent tendance à ne pas mettre l'intelligence dans les critères de sélection).

Ce qui est étonnant c'est que chez toutes les femmes ont retrouve cet étrange syndrome du Prince Charmant.

Mais qui parle d'amour? Je croyais qu'on parlait de mariage :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le problème si l'on aime que des qualités :
> 
> _«Celui qui aime quelqu'un à cause de sa beauté, l'aime-t-il*? Non*; car la petite vérole, qui tuera la beauté sans tuer la personne fera qu'il ne l'aimera plus.
> Et si on m'aime pour mon jugement, pour ma mémoire, m'aime-t-on moi*? Non, car je puis perdre ces qualités sans me perdre moi-même (...)»._ *Blaise PASCAL*
> ...



Et hop un nouveau    




Oui c vrai Amouuuuuuuurrrrrr ne rime pas avec mariage


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _"Le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune
> Mais la lune n'est pas là et le soleil l'attend
> Ici-bas souvent chacun pour sa chacune
> Chacun doit en faire autant
> ...



en plus tu chantes...         merde j'ai pas de balcon.


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en plus tu chantes...         merde j'ai pas de balcon.



A défaut de chanter "sous" ta fenêtre, je tapote mon clavier dont le texte s'affiche "dans" ta fénêtre..


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2005)

La PDG du groupe informatique américain Hewlett-Packard a annoncé mercredi sa démission de son poste de PDG et de présidente du conseil d'administration en raison des différends avec ce dernier, selon un communiqué.

Je la trouvais très bien...  

Steve engage-la.


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Steve engage-la.



Ehhh.... Qui sait ?


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui c vrai Amouuuuuuuurrrrrr ne rime pas avec mariage


Et vice versa


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

> - Les femmes intelligentes et les pains au chocolat, faudrait pas que ça existe
> - pourquoi les pains au chocolat ?
> - tiens, vous voyez, je vous l'avais dit...



Comme quoi...


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment qu'il soit à la hauteur...   ils se comptent sur le bout des doigts
> relativement facile, mais ils s'usent...
> MA devise: ne compter que sur moi-même
> ça existe ?
> ...


En résumé, il faut que tu retournes là  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, il faut que tu retournes là  :rateau:




Bon ben j'y vais de ce pas...     t'es certain que ya pas que des épluchures...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben j'y vais de ce pas...     t'es certain que ya pas que des épluchures...



Si, beaucoup d'épluchures d'oignon pour appitoyer sur notre tristesse de ne pas avoir dtrouvé l'ame soeur.


----------

